# Sarms, gyno, pct



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Morning all been long long time sins I been on here soooo I got few questions regarding sarms I'd appreciate little help with.

1 best sarms for cutting

2 best sarms for bulking

3 Do you get estrogen related side-effects of them ie gyno??? This is a big one for me as I'm quite Sensitive to extra estrogen.

4 pct need ?

Thanks in advance of any help.


----------



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

1) Cardarine and Ostarine

2) LGD4033 & RAD140

3) You will definitly get gyno from most sarms especially RAD-140 or if you stack SARMS. However, if you run a low dose (4-8mg) of LGD4033 for 6 weeks or less testosterone suppression will only happen a tiny tiny bit in 99% of people. Also you can put on 15lb of lean muscle in 6 weeks with this cycle if you do everything perfectly.

4) If you are running stacks or Rad-140 you will need PCT, most SARMS require PCT. Only very low doses for short periods of time of certain SARMs dont require PCT.


----------



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

If you want a good beginner cycle that probably doesn't cause gyno or any side affects this is an option.

*Day DOSES*

1 to18 4mg LGD4033 350mg Milk Thistle
19to42 8mg LGD4033 700mg Milk Thistle
43to44 NOTHING
45to74 4xPCT

*Products :*

https://www.pro-hormones.co.uk/lgd-4033/ (LGD4033)

https://www.pro-hormones.co.uk/eden-health-milk-thistle-60-capsules/ (MILK THISTLE)

https://www.pro-hormones.co.uk/ultimate-pct/ (OTC PCT)


----------

